
Show HN: Simplog – Simple logger with no dependencies written in 170 Lines of go - jhawkey
https://github.com/nikoksr/simplog
======
marvinblum
Looks like the one I've written for Emvi [1]. Does yours support logging to
different channels? Like os.Stdout and os.Stderr? Because I couldn't find a
large popular one that did support this. logrus for example rejected it, which
is ridiculous in my eyes as it's very common to log to these channels. If you
deal with Stacktrace logging on Google Cloud for example and use logrus,
everything, really everything, went into the "error" level.

[1] [https://github.com/emvi/logbuch](https://github.com/emvi/logbuch)

~~~
jhawkey
Great project! Currently no. Currently the logger really only writes to files
unless you activate the 'verbose' mode, in which case the output is written to
both the log file and stdout. Supporting other channels should be easy to
implement. Contributions are welcome of course :)

------
ignoramous
Nice work. I personally tend to favour zero-gc and fast loggers like this one:
[https://github.com/rs/zerolog](https://github.com/rs/zerolog)

~~~
jhawkey
Thanks! Sweet, hadn't heard about it until now. I am also considering
implementing logging to json files. This just makes it much easier if another
program wants to interpret/read the log.

